# Show of Hands: Who's Tegus LIKE to be in water?



## HorseCaak (Mar 11, 2010)

My Tegu doesn't much prefer to swim or sit in water. She'll try to get out and after tiring, she'll just lay and relax but unhappily. This is in warm water too. 

So show of hands, who's tegus enjoy to be in water and approximately what temp of water? Warm or cold?

-BLAIR


----------



## skippy (Mar 11, 2010)

warm water, my oliver loves it until he voids his bowels. after that, he wants out  

sometimes he just gets bored and wants out anyway too but, he always enjoys it initially.

see?


----------



## nemo66 (Mar 11, 2010)

mine absolutelly hate the water lol. my male dosnt mind it so much but the female will flip out and jump on his back thus making him flip out


----------



## Cali 202 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol god forbid I put Bali in the bath, my arms get so scratched up when I try. She HATES it, but loves to be misted with the spray bottle.


----------



## mis jaksin (Mar 11, 2010)

brutus hated baths when he was little. now he is 8 1/2 months old and about 45" and loves baths! he gets a bath every day. we set him on the floor in the bathroom as one of us sits on the edge of the tub as it fills... he then climbs up our legs and slides into the tub (have to hold him a little so he doesn't do a nose dive though) and then he sprawls out. after he goes potty, he is ready to come out immediately (i don't blame him!). he even has his own bath towels that we dry him off with.... yeah... spoiled.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 11, 2010)

lol nero has never liked the tub when he sees it he freaks out, but i have found that if i put him in and just leaves he will calm down works well now. i think he thinks that i am his only source of escape! achilles was fine the first time i put him in the tub but since he went back under after he has only been in the tub once now that he is up daily its time to make it regular!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 11, 2010)

_All of mine love their baths I have never had any issues with getting them to soak as long as the water is hot / or warm enough (depending on how you look at it). If its not to their liking they'll do any and everything they can to try to get out. But as soon as I raise the temps they chill out and soak it all in :-D . I've never actually taken the temps of the water to see where it is when they relax. I'll do that this weekend to see. 

I figure they bask in high temps so why should their bath be any different. 

Although,... :chin I noticed a couple of weeks a go my blue is the only one that will actually submerge for a min and swim under water. _


----------



## pottymouth (Mar 12, 2010)

ah my tegu seems to hate baths,but now she loves them.Because i use my temp gun to get a temp on the foset it read around 90-95* and i thought this was warm enough.Except she would squirm and even in the water would jump out of the tub. I changed to 100-101* and she seems to enjoy it as soon as i get her tail in the water. i have also had sucess with 105 but i don't recommend unless after a big meal to give this hot a bath and also never give a tegu a bath in water 10* hotter than themselves kinda shock to em. so wait til they've basked 20 min or so


----------



## Marlene (Mar 12, 2010)

My tegu LOVES to swim... When he wants to, lol. He likes to swim around in the tub, and has crawled in on his own a couple of times while I was in the shower (the bathroom had just been cleaned so I allowed him to free roam. He had a nice setup in there too!). I left the sliding door open a little so I could peek out at him every once in a while, next thing I knew, he was on my foot with his eyes closed and enjoying the water (luckily I was done using soap by that time!).


----------



## Dom3rd (Mar 13, 2010)

My Gu's are weird one day they like it and just chill and other days my arms get scratched up putting them in and out....


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 16, 2010)

mis jaksin said:


> brutus hated baths when he was little. now he is 8 1/2 months old and about 45".


Woooooh! Wtf?! Your tegus 8 months old and and already 4 feet? I dont get it? Did you type wrong, or do you just have a mongaloid tegu?


----------



## TanMan57 (Mar 16, 2010)

skylarlaham said:


> mis jaksin said:
> 
> 
> > brutus hated baths when he was little. now he is 8 1/2 months old and about 45".
> ...


Thats not quite 4ft and that clutch had some big tegus come out of it.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 16, 2010)

TanMan57 said:


> skylarlaham said:
> 
> 
> > mis jaksin said:
> ...


Its close enough to 4' to call it that. But I dont understand how an 8 month old tegu can be 4'! Thats like a 4 year old kid being 6' tall. Isnt like the average yearling around 2'+


----------



## reptastic (Mar 16, 2010)

well nero is also from that clutch and his last measurement was 46" a month ago before he lost nearly a 1' of his tail. so yeah its possible i guess if they dont hibernate.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 16, 2010)

reptastic said:


> well nero is also from that clutch and his last measurement was 46" a month ago before he lost nearly a 1' of his tail. so yeah its possible i guess if they dont hibernate.


Ohh ok, I gotcha. What kind of tegu is he? And what do you feed him?

My black & white X red is around 2', and ive had her for around 9 months, and got her at 12" give or take. Granted she HAS hibernated, but I dont get how shes sooooooo damn smaller then urs.. What can I feed her to get her HUGE!


----------



## reptastic (Mar 16, 2010)

well i feed nero a "special" tegu meat loaf it consist of ground turkey, ground beef, beef liver,chicken breast, chicken gizzards, telapia, calf kidneys, and chicken gizzards. he eats a boiled egg or 2 ocaisionally and a small rat 2 x a week (i may start feeding 2 rats 2x a week soon) and i dust his food 2-3 x a week plus i add cod liver oil 2-3 x week with each dusting. im not sure if that is what made him grow but he(as well as many of the other jamxwhitey hatchlings) grew big and fast!


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 17, 2010)

reptastic said:


> well i feed nero a "special" tegu meat loaf it consist of ground turkey, ground beef, beef liver,chicken breast, chicken gizzards, telapia, calf kidneys, and chicken gizzards. he eats a boiled egg or 2 ocaisionally and a small rat 2 x a week (i may start feeding 2 rats 2x a week soon) and i dust his food 2-3 x a week plus i add cod liver oil 2-3 x week with each dusting. im not sure if that is what made him grow but he(as well as many of the other jamxwhitey hatchlings) grew big and fast!


Oh cool, thanks man. And would you consider my tegu small?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 17, 2010)

heck no my tegu achilles is around the same age as nero and he is probably the same size as your tegu maybe smaller, and my red is only 14" and about amonth younger but they all hibernated!


----------



## sclevenger08 (Mar 17, 2010)

My Haggard hates baths. He spends the whole time jumping and trying to get out, with like 2 minute breaks in between. lol.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 17, 2010)

reptastic said:


> heck no my tegu achilles is around the same age as nero and he is probably the same size as your tegu maybe smaller, and my red is only 14" and about amonth younger but they all hibernated!


Haha OH THANK GOD! I was worried for a second 
I still dont get how your guy is so HUUUGE. Is he an Xtreme giant? Does not hibernating really double the size? And can a non hibernated tegu still breed?

Thanks for being so helpful bro


----------



## reptastic (Mar 17, 2010)

Is he an Xtreme giant?
no he is a normal b/w
Does not hibernating really double the size? 
i dont think it doubles their size persay but they can reach adulthood by a year. And can a non hibernated tegu still breed?
i would say yes; look at davesdragon's blues he dosnt hibernate them and they succesfully bred the past 2 years.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 17, 2010)

reptastic said:


> Is he an Xtreme giant?
> no he is a normal b/w
> Does not hibernating really double the size?
> i dont think it doubles their size persay but they can reach adulthood by a year. And can a non hibernated tegu still breed?
> i would say yes; look at davesdragon's blues he dosnt hibernate them and they succesfully bred the past 2 years.


Cool man. Really? They can still breed even if they dont hibernate?! Is it as a 100% for sure chance? Or a little risky?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 17, 2010)

well no one really know the actual sucess rate but it can be done!


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 17, 2010)

reptastic said:


> well no one really know the actual sucess rate but it can be done!


Eh oh well, im in no rush. Id rather have a normal growing tegu that can for sure breed then a big one that might be able to.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 18, 2010)

skylarlaham said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > well no one really know the actual sucess rate but it can be done!
> ...



exactly, i didnt mind nero not hibernating since i will not be breeding tegus!


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea I hear you man. I wouldnt say im gonna be breeding them, but I would be realy happy if they did.


----------

